# how long do you run Artifact test?



## Hambone (Aug 1, 2007)

how long do you need to run this test to see if u pass it or not?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2007)

I run it for about 20 mins...just make sure temps have leveled off and there are no artifacts for about 10 mins after temp leveling.

Then I game for a bit to verify clocks....just more fun to game for an hour than to watch the cube for verification!


----------



## Hambone (Aug 1, 2007)

my temps level off @ 10 mins at 69C. if your get artifacts, what will it do to your card?


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 1, 2007)

Might harm it if you let it go too long, but they just mean the card isn't stable at the clocks you have it set at.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2007)

I let mine run anywhere from 20 minutes to a couple of hours or more. Depending on what I'm doing and the time after OC-ing/Tuning I have to let it run. I have ran it overnight before just to be sure. 

When I get artifacts with my x1950pro, my VPU resets and my GPU/Mem clocks are back to stock. If I get any artifacts, it's time to downclock or volt mod, but I haven't ventured into volt modding vid cards yet so I downclock till I'm good and stable.

Hambone, you should also update your System Specs by going into UserCP.


----------



## Hambone (Aug 1, 2007)

ok i got my system specs. if i get artifacting in ATItool but when i game i never see it or the game never crash, im i ok?


----------

